# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Ανακοίνωση Διαγωνισμών Waterslager  2013-2014

## Kostas-Bs

Οι διαγωνισμοί για την περίοδο 2013-2014 με τη σειρά που γίνονται είναι οι εξής:
*1) * *Ο πρώτος διαγωνισμός είναι κοινός με τον ΕΣΕΜ και θα γίνει από 01/12/2013 έως 06/12/2013 σε χώρο των Ολυμπιακών Ακινήτων δίπλα στο Ολυμπιακό Αθλητικό Κέντρο* *Beatch**Volley**.* 

*Προσβάσεις*
*Από Συγγρού -* *Από Θησέως -* *Λεπτομέρειες*
Πρόκειται για χώρο που ανήκει στα Ολυμπιακά Ακίνητα και τον διαχειρίζεται ο Δήμος Καλλιθέας.  Είναι μια σειρά αιθουσσών σε μια εκ των οποίων στεγάζεται και ο Ναυταθλητικός Όμιλος Καλλιθέας.
Όλες οι ταμπέλες της περιοχής που λένε ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ BEATCH VOLLEY οδηγούν στο χώρο αυτό.
*Η παραλαβή θα γίνει την Κυριακή 01/12 από τις 10:00 έως τις 15:00.*
Μπορείτε να συμμετέχετε με *3 τετράδες και 4 μονά.*
*Προσοχή!* Στο διαγωνισμό αυτό *δεν θα υπάρχουν* *series*.
Κριτές θα είναι οι κ.κ. *Jozef**Van**Verdegem** και* *Jackie**Soethaerd*.
*Την Παρασκευή 06/12 και ώρα 18:00* θα γίνει απονομή κυπέλλωνκαθώς και σεμινάριο από τους κριτές.
Η παράδοση των πουλιών θα γίνεται στο τέλος κάθε  ημέρας και εφόσον αυτά έχουν κριθεί. Εξαίρεση θα υπάρξει για όσα πουλιά κρίνει ο κριτής ότι πρέπει να παραμείνουν για το σεμινάριο.
*

1) * *Από 15/12/13 έως 18/12/13 στο ξενοδοχείο* *FOUR**SEASONS* στη Γλυφάδα. 
*Η παραλαβή θα γίνει την Κυριακή 15/12/13 από τις 10:00 έως τις 14:00.*
Κριτής θα είναι ο κ. *Πανόπουλος Ανδρέας* εθνικός κριτής της Π.Ο.Ο.
*Σεμινάριο και απονομές την Τετάρτη 18/12/2013, και ώρα 18:00*
Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής έχουν όλα τα μέλη του συλλόγου μας που είναι ταμειακώς εντάξει. Μπορούν να διαγωνιστούν και πουλιά που φέρουν δαχτυλίδια άλλων συλλογών αρκεί να ανήκουν στην ιδία Ομοσπονδία με μας και να είναι μέλη του ΟΕΜ.

Πηγη http://www.oem-malinois.gr/site/?p=705#more-705

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια!!!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. :Happy0159:

----------


## Gardelius

Κώστα καλή επιτυχία !!!!

Σ ευχαριστούμε θερμά για την ενημέρωση !!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ Ηλία!

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια συμπολιτη,σε μια απο τις δυο θα ερθω για υποστηριξη  :Character0071:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σε ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη..

Μόνο στον πρώτο θα κατεβάσω πουλιά, στον δεύτερο θα πάω μόνο να δω..

----------


## xarhs

κωστα σου ευχομαι να εχεις καλη επιτυχια..!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Σου ευχομαι να παρεις τα αποτελεσματα που επιθυμεις Κωστα!
Εννοειται και καλη επιτυχια!!  :Happy:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας!

----------


## jk21

Καλη επιτυχια στην διοργανωση και σε σενα προσωπικα !

----------


## panos70

Κωστα σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στο διαγωνισμο

----------


## mitsman

Καλη επιτυχία Κώστα!!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε φέτος αν και τα βλέπω δύσκολα τα πράγματα, κοινός διαγωνισμός  με τον ΕΣΕΜ με πολλά πουλιά.
Κατά τις 12:30μμ που έφυγα από εκεί είχαν δηλώσει 55 τετράδες και γύρω στα 150 μονά!!

----------


## kostas13

Μην λες τπτ εσυ εχεις κανει την προετοιμασια σου πας κ βλεπεις δεν  χρειαζεται τπτ αλλο μονο να ξερουν τα πουλακια να κανουν αυτο που πρεπει  αλλα κ απο την αλλην αφου κατεβαινεις στον διαγωνισμο ειναι κ αυτο κατι  στην περιοδο αυτην

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλη επιτυχια ευχομαι Κωστα  :Happy:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ευχαριστώ!




Ολοκληρώθηκε η παραλαβή των πουλιών για τον πρώτο διαγωνισμό περιόδου 2013-2014 ο οποίος για πρώτη φορά είναι κοινός των Συλλόγων ΕΣΕΜ και ΟΕΜ .
*Παρελήφθησαν 484 πουλιά, εκ των οποίων τα 368 θα διαγωνιστούν σε 92 τετράδες και 116 θα διαγωνιστούν μόνα τους (μονά).* 
Η κρίση θα ξεκινήσει την Τετάρτη 4 Δεκεμβρίου και θα ολοκληρωθεί την Παρασκευή 6 Δεκεμβρίου από τους δύο κριτές τους κ.κ. *Jozef**Van**Verdegem** και* *Jackie**Soethaerd*.
Η κρίση θα ξεκινάει στις 9:00 το πρωί και θα τελειώνει στις 17:00 μετά την κρίση 40 περίπου τετράδων ημερησίως (20 για κάθε κριτή).
Στο χώρο του διαγωνισμού θα υπάρχουν δύο τηλεοράσεις ώστε να μπορούν οι παρευρισκόμενοι να παρακολουθούν τα πουλιά την ώρα της κρίσης.
Όσοι επιθυμούν να παρακολουθήσουν είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι.
*Προσβάσεις:* *Από Συγγρού -* *Από Θησέως -* *Λεπτομέρειες* 
Τέλος υπενθυμίζουμε ότι το καθιερωμένο σεμινάριο θα γίνει την Παρασκευή 6 Δεκεμβρίου περί τις 18:00 (αμέσως μετά την ολοκλήρωση της κρίσης).


πηγη  http://www.oem-malinois.gr/site/?p=719#more-719

----------


## vag21

κωστα τι εκανες στον διαγωνισμο?

----------


## lefteris13

*Αποτελέσματα  http://www.oem-malinois.gr/site/?p=724*

----------


## lefteris13

ανεβαινουν στο site απο κατω αν δειτε βιντεο απο απονομες, τους νικητες κλπ

ΟΜΙΛΟΣ ΕΚΤΡΟΦΕΩΝ ΜΑΛΙΝΟΥΑ Τα video από τον κοινό διαγωνισμό ΟΕΜ-ΕΣΕΜ "ανεβαίουν" σιγά σιγά. Αυτό είναι το μικρότερο. Τα υπόλοιπα που έχουν τα πουλιά που διακρίθηκαν είναι πολύ μεγάλα αρχεία. Δεν υπάρχει video από το σεμινάριο γιατί τα πουλιά δεν είπαν και δεν υπάρχουν τα video από τη 2η τετράδα και το 3ο στα μονά γιατί δεν πατήθηκε το κουμπί στην κάμερα

αυτα για παραδειγματισμο του ελσυτι που με το ζορι βρισκουμε την ανακοινωση με τους νικητες

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Βαγγέλη μέτρια πράματα  προς το καλό!.
Δεν με πειράζει όμως, δεν περίμενα και από την πρώτη μου συμμετοχή κάποια διάκριση, ο σκοπός μου ήταν να δω σε τι επίπεδο φωνητικά βρίσκετε το κοπάδι μου και από ότι μου είπαν κάποιοι παλαιότεροι βρίσκομαι σε καλό δρόμο και κάποια λάθη  που πρέπει να διορθώσω.
 Απολογισμός, *θετικός!! 
*
Έχω ήδη ξεκινήσει την επιλογή ζευγαριών για την νέα αναπαραγωγική περίοδο και θα δούμε.     :Happy:

----------

